# How do you can cube steak/minute steaks?



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I can't find this information anywhere. I've googled all morning. I've got 30lbs of cube steaks I need to can up today. 
Do I:
1: Raw pack it.
2: Cut in pieces to fit in the jar, dredge lightly in flour, fry, then can.
3: Dredge in flour, fry, roll into a cylinder and stuff it into jars. 
4: Cut in pieces, brown, but with no flour.
5: Brown with no flour, roll into cylinder.

Any info on how to do it and make it come out fit for eating would be gratefully appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I would think that it would be like any meat you can, preferred method (Ball book) is to brown without flour, little amount of oil then can pints 75 min, quarts 90 at your regular preferred weight for altitude.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

A friend of mine always adds a beef boullion cube to her canned beef. I don't can much meat, but I can imagine this does add a lot of good flavor.


----------

